# Orks in 6th edition



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sooo what do you guys likew about sixth edition?
And what do you not like??


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to 40k Tactics.


----------



## emmagine (Jul 19, 2012)

Bikes!!!!! Bikes bikes and more bikes. Overwatch is really cool for shootaz too. go to ground behind some terrain, get ridiculous saves, and only take a half hit to ballistics. Ork Gunlines!!!! hahahaha.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Removal of No Retreat! and hitting moving vehicles on a 3+. They're the two biggest changes for Orks.

Midnight


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Flash Gits now have _Ignore Cover_! [Droool!]
Looking forward to Trukks zooming 24" inches a turn.
Snap fire is only a 16% reduction to your accuracy.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Snap fire is only a 16% reduction to your accuracy.


You sure about that? 5+ to 6+ is a 50% reduction but it's still better than say a 3+ to 6+ which is a 75% reduction. Orks just don't mind that much, something that also applies to skyfire. Suddenly Lootas got a lot more necessary.


----------



## The Golden Sons (Apr 15, 2012)

moshpiler said:


> You sure about that? 5+ to 6+ is a 50% reduction but it's still better than say a 3+ to 6+ which is a 75% reduction. Orks just don't mind that much, something that also applies to skyfire. Suddenly Lootas got a lot more necessary.


I think he means that Orks hit 33% of the time, moving down to 16.6% of the time, so accuracy is only reduced by 16%. Faulty logic, but I think that's what was meant.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, they go from a 33% chance to a 16%. When dealing with fixed numbers like all Snap Fire being a 16% chance, Orks don't feel the sting much. As opposed to Space Marines who get reduced by 3/4.


----------



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

I can FINALLY run my Flashgitz pirate list! So excited!


----------



## LordStubert (Mar 21, 2011)

Stormboyz are pretty sweet now with Badruk, deep striking into combat with impact hits.


----------



## Hardcore Heathen (Jul 18, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> Yes, they go from a 33% chance to a 16%. When dealing with fixed numbers like all Snap Fire being a 16% chance, Orks don't feel the sting much. As opposed to Space Marines who get reduced by 3/4.


This is the wrong way to look at it. It's not even a consistent way to look at it; you use the right math with Space Marine accuracy.

Your accuracy went from 2/6 to 1/6, which is a 50% reduction in accuracy. More accurate armies feel the loss harder, but you're still only going to hit with half as many of your boyz.


----------



## Boss GoreFung (Aug 2, 2012)

Da boys don't aim, they just pump the lead out, so a side of a barn or a plane...it's all good.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hitting vehicles on a 3+ is amazing! no more powerklaws bouncing off of rhinos. The burnawagon is better than ever thanks to overwatch, especially since you can do it from within the battlewagon.

Meganobs are now able to wade through most units unscathed. give them a battlewagon, and rokkit them forward with a burnawagon right next to it. Make your opponent choose which one to destroy.

I'm supprised that they managed it but lootas are supreme. not only can they move and fire if they need be, they are some of the best anti-air out there. I run 2 units of 10 and have never had a problem with flyers.(true I'd need more for more than 2-3 flyers.)

The ork flyers are amazing! the dakkajet is probably the best anti air unit in the game. The burna bomma is absolutely brutal, 2 burna bombs, and the grot gunner with a 360 degree firing arc. 

and probably the biggest improvement for orks is now that fearless doesn't cause armor saves. The days of a 5 man unit killing 15 boys from combat, then watching the rest of the unit popping like popcorn are gone.

Sadly the 2 main competetive lists, the battlewagon brigade and the kanwall have taken a hit with hullpoints. But I'm pretty sure with some tinkering those lists could work. Nob bikers and regular nob squads are better, and thanks to look out sir! they can be run cheaper without having to buy excess equipment for allocation.

I think orks are the army that really benefits the least from the new allies rules. They still have plenty of close combat, and they shooting is better than ever.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Something no one's mentioned yet is artillery. Big Gunz are surprisingly good now. When being shot at, the Grots use the Gun's toughness and are effectively T7.

I've also paired them with a Big Mek in MA to give the Gunz Slow and Purposeful (allow them to move and shoot).


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i don't think that slow and purposeful negates the artillery rule. rule states that if it moved, it cannot shoot. slow and purposeful states that it allows heavy, ordnance, rapid fire and salvo weapons to fire as if the model had not moved. 

reference pages 42 for slow and purposeful and p 46 for artillery under shooting with artillery - gun models cannot be fired if they moved at all in that turn's movement phase.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

kain1989 said:


> The ork flyers are amazing! the dakkajet is probably the best anti air unit in the game.


Seriously? Vendetta is almost the same points and infinitely better.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I can see my Orks now having a better gun line, even if I have to take some allies (IG) to get some higher BS (which i wont because as always i can take a handful more orks instead  )


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

@tagguerund. I know the vendetta is better. It has 3 lascannons, (i think twinlinked too, not positive though.) it's also a transport and can hover. I'm not going to say the dakkajet is better, but I will say that for 130 points, you have a bs3 ork fighter with 9 twinlinked strength 6 shots. I've glanced everything from nightscythes to fireprisms to death in 1 round of shooting. if you waagh! it has a decent chance of downing a stormraven.

Where I think the dakkajet is so impressive is because it is versatile. It can down most vehicles, and is a pain for infantry as well. It's also not as much of a target priority as a vendetta.

I currently run 1 dakkajet and 2 burna bommas. the dakkajet deals with anti-air, and the burna bommas take care of troops. Everyone I've played has either rushed to kill the burnabommas, or regretted letting me get their bombs down. And with the 360 degree turret the burna bomma is not terrible against flyers either.

Sure the vendetta is better because it's price, capacity and it has lascannons, but I think the dakkajet is really close to it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

kain1989 said:


> I'm not going to say the dakkajet is better, but I will say that for 130 points, you have a bs3 ork fighter with 9 twinlinked strength 6 shots. I've glanced everything from nightscythes to fireprisms to death in 1 round of shooting. if you waagh! it has a decent chance of downing a stormraven.


Decent chance?




> *Shooting Vs Vehicles*
> 
> *Dakkajet vs Vendetta with 5+ Jink*
> 
> ...


You kill half a Stormraven on the turn you Waaagh! if it only has a 5+ Jink, not a 4+. It's also touch-and-go whether you'll even get to shoot the Stormraven - if it gets to shoot you, you're in huge trouble.



kain1989 said:


> Where I think the dakkajet is so impressive is because it is versatile. It can down most vehicles, and is a pain for infantry as well.


The Vendetta also has two Heavy Bolters strapped to the sides for 10pts, it's amazing how many people overlook that.

I don't think it's particularly close.

Midnight


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you guys really having an argument about whether Imperial armor is better than Ork?! :laugh:

One is built using 40,000 years of technological knowledge.

The other is a trash can with wings.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been rightly corrected, the vendetta is a ways ahead. I don't know It's points value but I'm sure it's not too much more.

That said, the basic rule for orks applies in the new addition. If you want to run something, run several of them. If you have 90 shoota boyz, that's a decent amount of board control, not to mention shooting. having 2-3 units of lootas will handle any light vehicle, monstrous creatures, or troops you run across. The burna wagon is still terrifying. 

and grots are still amazing objective holders. for 40 points you get a unit that is scoring and I've only had a few instances of people actually shooting at them. and I run them in practically every ork list I run. of course when they are being shot, I've generally lost the game anyway.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Are you guys really having an argument about whether Imperial armor is better than Ork?! :laugh:
> 
> One is built using 40,000 years of technological knowledge.
> 
> The other is a trash can with wings.


To be fair, sometimes it's 40,000 years of technological knowledge that was shot out of the sky and fixed up by a mek boy with what he found lying around the scrapyard. :so_happy:

And I ran a burna battlewagon tonight. Rolled up and turned 90 degrees and opened up with a burna broadside. I lit up a termagaunt horde and rolled 56 wounds (out of 98). The tyranid player managed to save 21, but 34 was more than enough to wipe out the horde.

I also echo that grots are good for objective camping as long as they aren't shot at. Once they take enough wounds, there is no way they're going to make their morale check.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I also echo that grots are good for objective camping as long as they aren't shot at. Once they take enough wounds, there is no way they're going to make their morale check.


Re-rollable Leadership 7 isn't that bad. You'll usually pass it (although not 'usually' like Commissar usually, more usually as in 60% of the time or something). Grots are great.

Midnight


----------



## Sandpriest1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't actually have any just thinkin' out loud, what about tank bustas and flyers?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I field tankbustas. The one change that has made them better is that they no longer rush toward the nearest enemy vehicle regardless of range. For me that's made all the difference.


----------



## tinytim84 (Mar 5, 2010)

What do you guys think of the burna wagon like this.

Big mek 
Cybork burna KFF

12 Burna boys
3 Meks Big shootas

Battle wagon 
Rolla Armor plates Grot riggers 2 big shootas and Kannon

My thought is this you Get a 5+ cover save what ever gets threw has to blow you up or take out all your hull pts there is a good chance you will recover what you lost with the Mek/grot rigger rolls. If a unit charges the BW you get 13D3 plus what ever hits from the big shootas over watch hits vs said unit. And the goodness that already was the Burna wagon from last ED


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

What about the change to fleet? Now you can never run and assult, but you get to re-roll any dice for run and charge range. 

This makes run only viable if you want to get into cover. Instead, a Waaaghing mob of boys will always have the oppertunity to shoot before charging (since they can't run+charge) and then have a better chance of a long charge move. 

Now a extra turn of shooting before a charge is always nice but is ork shooting better than a few extra run inches to guarantee your mob making it into assult?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I dont actually mind the changes to waaagh it didnt change all that much with insted of running and assualting (5th ed D6+6") its now dont run but have a reroll ( 6th ed 2D6 or run move if you just need to relocate). apart from that i havnt got to play the boys enough recently after 6th came out so havnt got much to say


----------

